# Anyone want to make money for watching porn?



## onamission (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok guys and girls I'm usually a skeptical when it comes to things like this, but a guy at work told me about this place. I set it up on my pc 4 days ago and am up to $60.00. 

Heres What I did.
1. Downloaded Mozilla Firefox browser for Popop protection and spyware issues.

2. Searched for an Extension for Firefox call "reloadevery" one word and installed that on top of Mozzilla. This allows you to set a time to automatically reload webpages.

3. Now go to http://www.directgalleries.com/?r=kdb79, and set up an account.

4. When your account is set up, on your "earn Money" page you will see a link that says something like "direct Feed Gallery". Hold ctrl and click that link. 
This opens another tab in the same browser window and will Continually show Porn Galleries. 

To begin you get paid $1.00 per hour of veiwing, but really You dont have to view anything. What you do is go to the direct feed page and right click. Highlight the "reload every" option and a side menu will show. Choose to reload that page every 5 seconds. This makes it look like your actually browsing the galleries.

All you have to do then is minimize mozilla and let it run. Also just to be on the safe side, make sure your Antivirus is up to date just in case.

The only problems I've had with this is, from time to time the site will not respond, and the browser will time out. I just refresh and keep it going. There is a guy on one of The auto forums i post on that some how managed to make it run 24/7 for a month and got almost $600 wired into his paypal account.

I cant give any definite proof that this is working yet, since I have'nt actually gotten paid, but for free porn, for all you who like that kind of thing, and not having to pay anything, I though it was at least worth letting you guys know about.

Another thing is, my girlfriend now says it ok to look at porn if I get paid for it. Hell, she even refreshes the browser if Im not there.

If you have any questions just post, I'll be here for a while. I know it all sounds complicated now, but it wont once you get there, Its pretty self explanatory


----------



## Flex (Mar 2, 2005)

onamission said:
			
		

> anyone want to make money for watching porn?



Sorry, i already make money for making porn.


----------



## onamission (Mar 2, 2005)

lol, Can I get an application?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Soooo, you're asking Flex if he wants to make porn with you? 

If I was him I dont know if I'd be okay with that...


----------



## onamission (Mar 2, 2005)

lol, oops, Flex I need your place of employement to get intouch with me regarding an interest in employment with your company...


Better?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Haha, much better man...

That wording can be tricky, its the difference between ending up in a three some with two hot girls and ending up being the star of gay porn.

I think Flex is self employed though, and the girls only know about the camera 1/2 the time


----------



## onamission (Mar 2, 2005)

haha, glad we got that staightened out.


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Flex your porn name? Or is it Johnny Doublepumper?


----------



## thatguy (Mar 2, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Is Flex your porn name? Or is it Johnny Doublepumper?


Is yours Captain Poopiepants?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I think Flex is self employed though, and the girls only know about the camera 1/2 the time



actually only about 25% of the time


----------



## Flex (Mar 3, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Flex works gay porn.



You're confusing me with John H. in your neverending gay fantasies. 
Please don't ever make that mistake again and leave me out of them.


----------

